# Christmas Spirit in a image, gif



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2018)

Bonjour, i love this season of the year with all the beautiful light and décoration so bring some image or gif Merci


----------



## sparky (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Nov 24, 2018)

The dog did it!


----------



## petro (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## peach174 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## blackhawk (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Crepitus (Nov 25, 2018)

I thought it was gonna be baby Jesus in a tortilla or some shit.


----------



## task0778 (Nov 25, 2018)

This image comes from Berchtesgaden, Germany, obviously a very picturesque place.  I've been there a few times, back when I was in the USAF.


----------



## April (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2018)

A little humour


----------



## task0778 (Dec 1, 2018)

Repeat after me:  Awww!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 1, 2018)

task0778 said:


> View attachment 230879
> 
> This image comes from Berchtesgaden, Germany, obviously a very picturesque place.  I've been there a few times, back when I was in the USAF.


Looks almost exactly like our tiny church in our tiny town.   Merry Christmas, Task.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 230879
> ...



And to you.  And everyone else here too.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 2, 2018)

Most cities and towns in Germany have what they call a Weinachtsmarkt, meaning a Christmas marketplace that they run in the weeks leading up to Christmas.   It's like a carnival atmosphere where they might have a carousel or other rides for the kids, and all sorts of food, drink, and stuff for sale.  Trust me, good food and drink too, these people know how to party.   I'm sure they do the same thing all over Europe.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nevada City


----------



## task0778 (Dec 7, 2018)

Might be Canada, not sure.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 7, 2018)

Rockefeller Ceter, I think.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like the Christmas Spirit to me.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 7, 2018)

This guy, not so much.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Bonjour, i love this season of the year with all the beautiful light and décoration so bring some image or gif Merci
> 
> View attachment 230663


Merci


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)

​20 Photos That Will Make You Want to Visit the German Christmas Markets


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 13, 2018)

Good job getting these little guys to stay together long enough o get the shot.   The one in the middle looks like he/she had a long day and is pretty much zonked out.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, I was sleeping for part of the time.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 15, 2018)

No kidding.


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 15, 2018)

My Highschool Girlfriend made this




She's a Dog person​


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Dec 16, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


>


That reminds me of a wind up music box an old lady next door had.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 16, 2018)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 234980


A star went Nova.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## depotoo (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 16, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I watched "White Christmas" every year when I was a kid. 
It was one of those traditions like watching "Rudolph" and there was a couple others. 
Makes me miss the days when politics didn't invade every part of our society.
I'm not saying life was better then......it just seemed that way....when you're a kid.


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2018)

omg LOL ^^^


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## MrShangles (Dec 17, 2018)

JGalt said:


>



Not that racist Charlie Brown, makes his token black friend sit in a lawn chair to eat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGalt (Dec 17, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 18, 2018)

Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 19, 2018)

Whadya think, did they overdo it a little?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2018)

task0778 said:


> Whadya think, did they overdo it a little?
> 
> View attachment 235685 View attachment 235686 View attachment 235687 View attachment 235688 View attachment 235689 View attachment 235690


Just a bit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

Beautiful!  ^^^

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Dec 23, 2018)

April said:


>


Looks like Kurt Russell.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## task0778 (Dec 23, 2018)

And maybe more often than that, the world would be a better place.   Play nice with the other kids, as often as possible.

And have a great holiday season!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2018)

*Queen Elizabeth's Annual Christmas Message Touches on the Importance of Respecting Others*

Queen Elizabeth II is wishing her kingdom a very merry Christmas — and imparting the importance of respect and kindness.

Though her annual Christmas address doesn’t air until Dec. 25, a preview released by the palace teases the 92-year-old Queen’s touching speech from Buckingham Palace‘s majestic White Drawing Room.

Wearing an ivory silk cocktail dress by Angela Kelly, the longest-reigning British monarch notes that “through the many changes I have seen over the years, faith, family and friendship have been not only a constant for me but a source of personal comfort and reassurance.”

The Queen also emphasized the impact of kindness in her address. “Even with the most deeply held differences, treating the other person with respect and as a fellow human being is always a good first step towards greater understanding,” she proclaimed.

She nodded to Jesus’ teachings to illustrate her hope for the future. “I believe his message of peace on earth and goodwill to all is never out of date,” the Queen commented. “It can be heeded by everyone; it’s needed as much as ever.”


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2018)




----------

